# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اصدق التعازي للحبيب امام اباتي في استشهاد شقيقه

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استشهد مساء اليوم بحدود وﻻية القضارف شقيق اﻻخ الحبيب امام اباتي اثناء تادية مهمته بجمارك حدود وﻻية القضارف واصيب بطلق ناري اثناء مطاردته لبعض المهربين اودى بحياته .

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه اللهم اقبله عندك مع الشهداء والصديقين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
اصجق التعازي للحبيب امام وللاسرة الكريمة وربنا يصبركم ويحسن عزاكم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*اللهم اكتبه مع الشهداء والصدقيين 
واشمله بشبايب رحمتك
احر التعازي للاخ امام
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*الف رحمه ونور عليه،،،اللهم تقبله قبولا حسنا،،،،اصدق التعازي للاخ امام والاسره الكريمه
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم اغفر له وتقبله شهيدا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
تغمده الله بواسع رحمته وأنزله منزلة الشهداء والأبرار 
وحسن أولئك رفيقا.. والهم آله وذويه الصبر والسلوان. 
خالص التعازي للأخ/ إمام.

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*له الرحمة والمغفرة
وتقبله الله قبولا" حسناً
والعزاء للحبيب امام اباتى
اللهم الهم آله  الصبر وحسن العزاء
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله..وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
التعازى للاخ امام واسرته الكريمه ونسأل الله ان يلهمهم الصبر وحسن العزاء
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها 
...
احر التعازي في شيقينا شقيق امام اللهم تقبله عندك اللهم 
واجعل الجنه داره واجعله يشفع في اهله اعازينا لاهلنا اهل امام
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*نسأل الله له القبول و أن يشفعه في أهله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احر التعازي للغالي امام 
اللهم تقبله عندك من الشهداء المغفورين له وادخله فسيح جناتك والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون  احر التعازي للحبيب امام والاسرة الكريمة وربنا اغفر له ويرحمه ويجعله من اصحاب اليمين وان يصبر اهله واسرته على فراقه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه جناتك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، وعافه واعف عنه ، 
اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من أهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .
اللـهـم عامله بما أنت أهله ولا تعامله بما هو أهله .
اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً. 
اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته .
اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب .
اللـهـم آنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته. 
اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين .
اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا .
اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .
اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة .
اللـهـم املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور. 
اللـهـم إنه فى ذمتك وحبل جوارك فقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار , وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق فاغفر له وارحمه 
انك أنت الغفور الرحيم. 
التعازي الحارة للاخ الكريم امام و لكل الاسرة والاهل والمعارف
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم تقبله قبولاً حسناً والهم اهله الصبر والسلوان
أحر التعازي للحبيب إمام ولاسرته الكريمة

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 


اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتقبله قبولاً حسناً مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولائك رفيقا ..

احر التعازى الى الاخ العزيز امام وافراد اسرته 

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
احر التعازي للغالي امام 
اللهم تقبله عندك من الشهداء المغفورين له وادخله فسيح جناتك والهم زويه الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*اللهم ارحمه وأغفر له والهم زويه الصبر الجميل 
*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تعازينا للاخ امام ولاسرته ونسأل الله  له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يتقبله مع الشهداء ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون تعازينا للاخ امام ولاسرته ونسأل الله  له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يتقبله مع الصديقين و الشهداء ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*نسأل الله ان يدخله فسيح جناته .. وينزله منزلة الشهداء والصديقين .. ونحسبه شهيدا إن شاء الله .. والعزاء الحار للأخ / امام والأسرة الكريمه ولأسرة الجمارك على هذا الفقد الجلل 
*

----------


## العكادي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه وارزقه الفردوس اﻻعلى يارحيم ياكريم
*

----------


## abufulla

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
تغمده الله بواسع رحمته وأنزله منزلة الشهداء والأبرار 
وحسن أولئك رفيقا.. والهم آله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . . . اللهم تقبله عندك من الشهداء و عوض شبابه جنة الفردوس الأعلى مع النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا و صبر أهله و ذويه على فقده محتسبين له شهيداً عند رب كريم . . . إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تعازينا الحارة للأخ امام و نسأل الله أن يتقبله قبولا حسنا .
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأجعل الجنة مثواه
   والتعازي موصوله للأخ إمام ولكل أفراد الأسرة 
   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه اللهم اقبله  مع الشهداء والصديقين وحسن اولئك رفيقا
*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

* اللهم اكتبه مع الشهداء والصدقيين 
 واشمله بشبايب رحمتك
 احر التعازي للاخ امام 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لا حول ولا   قوة الا   بالله    اللهم  تقبله  مع الشهداء وادخله الفردوس الاعلى  والزم  اهله  وذويه  الصبر  وانا  لله   واليه راجعون--تعازينا للحبيب   امام   وصبرا جميلا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
انا لله وانا إليه راجعون
اللهم تقبله شهيداء وابدل شبابه الجنة
التعازي للاخ امام وللاسرة الكريمة وللوطن في فقيد الواجب 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اللهم تقبله شهيدا 
اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*الف رحمة ونور عليه ... مع التعازى لابن هذا الوطن الهم اجعله شهيدا واقبله شهيدا وشفعه فى اهله...
*

----------


## sonstar

*ربنا يرحمو ويجعل مثواه الجنه
                        	*

----------


## مجنون

*اللهم ارحمه وبرد قبره ونجيه من عذاب نار جهنم وابنى له دارا فى جنات الفردوس مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اللهم ارحمه وبرد قبره ونجيه من عذاب نار جهنم وابنى له دارا فى جنات الفردوس مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أحر التعازي للأخ إمام على فراق أخيه..
وفي الوقت نفسه نبارك له أن أصطفى الله أخاه من الشهداء وجعل حتفه في أكرم الساحات 
داعين الله أن يضعه في مصاف الرسل والنبيين وأن يجعله شفيعاً لإمام وأسرته إن شاء الله ..
(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياءٌ عند ربهم يرزقون) صدق الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل الفردوس الاعلى بيتاً له
اصدق التعازي للحبيب امام
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*ربنا يقبل شهاته و يسكنه الفردوس العلا
و للاخ امام صادق التعازى
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الشهداء اكرم  منا جميعا
له الرحمه والمغفره ولاله الصبر وحسن العزاء
والتعازى الحاره للاخ امام 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*قال الله سبحانه وتعالى فى محكم تنزيله 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألاّ خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين ) آل عمران : 169



بكل الحزن والاسى نترحم على فقيد السودان والشعب السودانى وقوات 
الشرطة السودانية .
نسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته 
-------------
نسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يصبر اهله وعشيرته الصبر والسلوان 

*

----------


## كدكول

*​له الرحمه والمغفره 
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله..وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح الجنان
التعازى للاخ امام واسرته الكريمه ونسأل الله ان يلهمهم الصبر وحسن العزاء
*

----------


## abuashruf

*له الرحمة ولاله الصبر وحسن العزاء
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم اغفر له وتقبله شهيدا يا رب
*

----------


## jafaros

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ........ اللهم تقبله قبولا حسنا ....!!!
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ربنا يتقبلو قبولا حسنا


واحر التعازي الحبيب امام
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله ان يتغمده برحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته وان يلهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان
*

----------

